# In my flask



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

As a poor student, i take a thermos to the library every day with coffee in it to save money.

Two espressos a day at £2 + a day can really run up quite a cost.

So i normally make an americano from my espresso machine and put it in the flask. But i never really find these satisfying.

I normally only drink espresso and I have never ordered an americano from a cafe and don't really know how they should taste but for me lots of the nuance of the coffee is lost.

Any suggestions on what coffee tastes good from a flask?

Should i try a brewing method

Does using hot water fresh from the kettle damage the flavours of the coffee?

Thanks


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Are you using bottled water ? You may find a difference as water is quite a large part of your drink .


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I do similar, Ewan. I have found a variety of results. My recommendation would be to experiment. Off the top of my head I cannot say for sure what I have preferred overall.

If making an americano though, you could do worse than reducing the amount by which you dilute the shot.

Also, this thought just came to me as relevant to me: it may be that your Thermos needs a good clean in the same way as an espresso machine needs its regular de-oiling. My Thermos quite often smells of stale coffee, and I figure that will likely taint the taste.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Plus one on the above and goes also for insulated travel mugs, Behmor brazen flasks etc etc. Make up a solution of Puly caff and leave to stand for a bit then a good scrub









Should all be as clean as could be then just a case of working out what works for you and what does not, bean wise that is.

John


----------



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks ThecatLinux

I use filtered water. I live in a small flat and don't really have the space to stockpile bottled water.

Plus it just seems wasteful using plastic bottles and carting water all over the country in lorries when i have a functioning tap right there. (though london water is horrid)

Besides people think i', mad enough with my bloody great grinder, if i start putting bottled water in the kettle, my friends will think i've lost it. haha. ( despite, the good arguments for bottled water and better taste in the cup)

I might give it a go for a bit with bottled water see how noticeable the difference is but not sure i could face it in the long run.

Cheers


----------



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks

I think i'll experiment with less dilution, I just worry about reaching the afternoon with a tepid cup.

Thank you both for the advice re. clening.

The stale coffee smell does sure hang around i put some hot toddy in it recently and it tasted like hottoddycoffee.

I've been scrubbing it with fairy but hadn't though about using the puly and i'll definitely give it a go.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I do something similar too. I take a flask to work. Make sure that:

- The flask is clean. Left over coffee oils will definitely impair the flavour. The only thing that works for me is Pully Caff (Espresso machine detergent). I used the recommended ratio and left if standing for 15-20 minutes. Good as new.

- Pre-heat the flask with boiler water before usage;

- Don't use flash boiling water straight of the kettle into your drink. Leave it standing for a couple of minutes. Remember espresso is brewed at around 94C, so just before boiling point.

- I have quite a small flask, and I put i part of coffee and add two or three parts of water on top. Thus, 50ml of coffee and 150ml of water, making a 200ml drink.

- Make sure you get a good quality insulated flask. I use a DrinkPod.

- Make sure that you fill up the flask all the way, otherwise you will indeed end up with a tepid drink after a few hours.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Why not just get a Cafflano & brew fresh? All you need is hot water & beans


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Given that the flask must be full so a fixed volume of drink, it might make sense to try pulling 2 or 3 even 4 shots and topping up water to get a fuller flavour.

Another thing you might try is cold brewing and taking that in a separate bottle just then using the flask for boiling water which works for me at about 50/50 in the cup as long as the cold brew has reached room temp by the time it is used


----------



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks pessutojr

Seems like you know what you're doing when it comes to the thermos.

I'll make sure to let the boiled water cool from now on.

Jacko112

Cheers, i Hadn't come across the cafflano before seems like a nifty little unit.

Have you used it yourself?

Grumpydaddy

I currently do two shots, with that and my breakfast coffee thats three doubles. Much more think i'll be feeling a bit funny by the end of the day !

But i hadn't considered taking cold brew. I've never tried making my own. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah got one for work- I get some weird looks but then everyone else is drinking Nescafé! It's easy when I'm at hotels or on the road as all burger vans will give me hot water foc so I get a good brew when I want. Got mine from Edgcumbes using the 10% for a new customer.


----------



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

Cheers. I might consider buying one once Christmas black hole has diminished somewhat.


----------

